# Wo gibts Informationen zu diesem Trojaner?



## Ratsuchender (3 April 2008)

(TR/PSW.Parent) Ist der gefährlich? AVIRA listet den zwar auf als Trojaner, aber weitere Infos gibts nicht. auch Kaspersky schweigt sich aus- die kennen den angeblich nicht...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts Informationen zu diesem Trojaner?*

Google kann helfen

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 2.480 für TR / PSW. Parent. (0,43 Sekunden)


----------



## Ratsuchender (5 April 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts Informationen zu diesem Trojaner?*

Eben nicht. Jedenfalls nicht richtig. Es werden zwar verschiedene fundstellen aufgelistet, aber eine Beschreibung dessen, was der "Bösewicht" anrichten kann hab ich nirgends gefunden.


----------

